# Grizzly G0453 15" planer shelix cutterhead install



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, this one has been fun fun fun... I have 3 sets of unintended holes in me and I ain't done yet! I broke it down and got everything apart (first part of the fun), several uncooperative pulleys and bearings. Nothing a variety of gear pullers didn't solve. Got the new shelix cutterhead back in and again had fun with uncooperative bearings not wanting to go home. I felt like Happy Gilmore, saying "tap it in, just tap tap tap it in"..... " WHY WON'T YOU GO HOME, ARE YOU TOO GOOD FOR YOUR HOLE!!!".

Of course about this time I realized my wife was getting a kick out of my being outsmarted by an inanimate object. I think she made some sort of comment about my engineering degree. I showed her! I used some PC cleaner spray turned upside down so the gas boiled off cryogenically (some thermodynamics and AC refrigeration there lady!) to cool the shaft down to assist in the bearing install.

Anyway, I got it back together, without loosing a finger in the process. I just need to add gear lube, then reinstall in the planer. My 13 year old daughter was helping me, although I think she thought my yelling at the planer when it pinched me back was her fault. I had to explain to her that it was what men do, we hurt ourselves, then blame what we are working on as if it intended to hurt us... it allows us to usurp having our pride damaged. She just looked at me, blinked and said, "Dad, I ain't buying it". I could only respond, c'mere I gimme a hug you little smart ***! Too cute.

Anyway, here she is thus far: http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...ing/Grizzly 15 in planer/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Speaking of which... Does anyone have the same planer with straight knives that would want to put my old ones to use? They could use a little sharpening as I've put about 1000' of teak and padauk through it, but are otherwise excellent. They still cut with minimal tearout.

Shoot me a PM if anyone is interested.
MM


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like ya done good, Mike...

I HATE having to go inside of any of these machines over here.. Always felt that if you cussed enough at one of them..they oughta work right...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a beast. If I was going to build a robot to kill people, I would use one of those heads. Not that I ever thought about building killer robots or anything LOL Ok, I admit I watched the finals of Robot fighting last night LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you make headway and glad you got the bearing on. Another trick is to set the bearing on a bare light bulb for a while - works if the press fit isn't too great. Also should mention that you can get a bearing on by heating the bearing to 100 degrees F above ambient. That's plenty as long as shaft tolerance is correct.


----------

